# .



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

.


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

ive never done it but i have seen it done at midle habour and in bali chasing gts.

craig


----------



## younggun (Sep 16, 2008)

Howdy,
sory guys and gals,
im a real newby as far as poppers go,
how do these work, wat do they catch ???
sory for hijaking ur thread pal :S

cheers john


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

.


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

It would need to be the right popper, a lot of them will sink down a bit on continuous retrieve (ie not pop) just make a wake.
Something like a nightcrawler or surface spinner / fizzer which is built for continuous retrieve would certainly be worth a shot.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

used to troll poppers in broome, had to go quite fast 10kns or so but the strikes were full on...GT's queenies, macks, tuna...gee it was fun


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Works reasonably well in a paddle yak or in a bit of chop.
The constant change of speed makes them pop on a regular basis.
I've also had a bit of success in the freshwater with them just sitting on top, not moving.


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

I've trolled poppers for years down here when looking for tailor in the lakes - works a treat. They are all about making a commotion in the surface layer, so even when they bog down they are still appealing to the fish. Avoid using a big swivel though to attatch the leader to mainline though. The weight of the swivel really can affect the action of the lure, and sometimes fish will smash at the swivel, busting you off. Small swivel for wire, Albright for mono. Go get 'em - poppers are almost as much fun as you can have with your clothes on. ;-)


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Was it Peril that used to try this with poppers and Fizzers? I don't recall too much success. What about if you tried say a sloped face "popper" rather than a conventional cup faced one? The slope face might cause it to dig in, jump up and dart around a bit more even though the paddling action is steady, I think a cup faced popper would just sit in one spot with no action?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I've tried it but without much success. Where I can see it being a good option is for trolling across extra shallow water where hb's or softplastics would hit the bottom.

I agree that there probably needs to be a bit of chop to make the popper jump around a bit - however whiting may be a sucker for a fast straight trolled small popper.

Good luck, it can't hurt to try!


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Somehow you should connect the line to your mirage drive that way the peddling action would cause it to pop while being trolled. Not sure how you would do this though. I am sure I read somewhere that someone had done this successfully. Maybe a downrigger clip or something similar so it has a quick release system for when the fish strikes.


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

The salmon down here love it. It can get them fired up when you didn't think there was much going on.

However, I fish them on a shorter length than a normally would with a minnow, and have the rod in a vertical rod holder so I can be sure it's kicking out a splash.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

beefs said:


> Was it Peril that used to try this with poppers and Fizzers? I don't recall too much success. What about if you tried say a sloped face "popper" rather than a conventional cup faced one? The slope face might cause it to dig in, jump up and dart around a bit more even though the paddling action is steady, I think a cup faced popper would just sit in one spot with no action?


the slope face ones work best behind the AI...but the cup faced really kick up some spray...maybe too much???


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

.


----------



## jaredluke (Nov 23, 2007)

Yeah I've only ever heard of positive things when trolling poppers. I'd made sure the popper is in the wake of the kayak because the fish will be attracted to the wake of the kayak and will actually swim up and see what the disturbance is. They see that popper and the fish immediately thinks fleeing baitfish. It is all the same principle as when people troll flickbaits and larger Soft Plastics behind big blue water boats, they set the SP in the wake of the boat.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

You know I have often thought of trolling a popper but seconds later I always dismissed it as a crazy idea :lol: Now I'm going to give it a go. It might just work on a Hobie where you can fish hands free, have one line with the popper out the back trolling while you are casting and retrieving on the other rod. The stop start action of this process might just jag some fish.

With fishing I'm beginning to realise that anything is possible 

Cheers


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Maybe a bit of rocking the yak side to side as you paddle would add some action as well?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

All about action - blooping and spraying - stop starting etc. Remeber your trying to imitate a fleeing fish that could be injured... so being erratic I think would be benefecial.... the same as when casting with poppers so a slow steady retrieve might not be the go...


----------

